# Margaritaville Hotel?



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Is this a good place to stay at on my visit?


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice place but a little expensive for me. Very tourist oriented.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If you want good cheap cold beer decent food and a better friendly environment try the paradise inn on the beach. I have never stayed there but when I go to the beach for a night out I usually head there and the service is awesome.


----------



## terry mac (Jul 15, 2008)

days inn , across from paradise, way better good rates say 150 a night less that margarettville


----------



## Lawlessgator (May 3, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> If you want good cheap cold beer decent food and a better friendly environment try the paradise inn on the beach. I have never stayed there but when I go to the beach for a night out I usually head there and the service is awesome.


The best place on Pensacola beach.


----------

